# Time Magazine Person of The Year 2022 ...Volodymyr Zelensky - Time Magazine Man of The Year 1938 Adolph Hitler



## thirteenknots (Dec 7, 2022)

1938 Time Magazine Man of The Year......*ADOLPH HITLER ( NAZI )*




2022 Time Magazine Person ( Man ) of The Year..... *Volodymyr Zelensky ( NAZI )*




Both Men were/are pieces of human excrement for what they did/have done.

The fact that " Time " would do this twice speaks volumes for their rancid thinking.

Fool me once, shame on you.
Fool me twice, shame on me.

*America, you've been FOOLED bad....REAL BAD ! *


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 7, 2022)

Boy o boy have we been fooled.....!


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> 1938 Time Magazine Man of The Year......*ADOLPH HITLER ( NAZI )*
> 
> View attachment 15141
> 
> ...


Ripped off as well and forced to send their kids to fight wars. So sad!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Boy o boy have we been fooled.....!


Which television show that he acted in have you highlighted?


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 9, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Which television show that he acted in have you highlighted?



Does it matter ?

Clearly the message is there, and his actions since
have mimicked the " Acting " you reference.


----------

